# NVIDIA-Treiber erkennt ION nicht..



## Sushi (9. März 2010)

Hallo. Grad eben traf mein Netbook (Point of View Mobii Ion Mini) ein. Ich wollte die Treiber (Win 7 32 Bit) aktualisieren, lud die aktuellen ION-Treiber von der NVIDIA-Seite herunter und startete das Setup, welches mir dann mitteilte:  Das NIVIDIA Setup -Programm konnte keine Treiber finden, die mit der aktuellen hardware kompatibel sind. Das Installationsprogramm wird jetzt beendet.   Was kann das sein?  Kann es daran liegen, dass ich die Linux-Version gekauft habe, weil ich schon eine zweite Windows Lizenz hatte? Bei der Hotline versicherte man mir, dass die Hardware identisch sei.  Hat vielleicht jemand die Windows-Treiber Disc?


----------



## TReddragon (19. November 2011)

Ich verzweifle auch gerade eben an diesem Problem unter Windows XP...
Allerdings hatte ich unter XP anfangs einen Treiber... Den es irgendwie gar nicht mehr in der Liste von Nvidia für den ION LE gibt:
186.19 ist mein Treiber... Von der mitgelieferten CD.
Aber Treiber aktualisieren kann ich auch nicht...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. November 2011)

Um Welches Notebook gehts denn überhaupt ?


----------



## TReddragon (21. November 2011)

Um das Point of View Mobii (10,2" mit Nvidia Ion 1 Grafikkarte)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. November 2011)

Wenn man von der Ponit of View-Seite die Treiber sucht dann wird auf der verklinkten NVidia-Seite dieser angegeben:
NVIDIA DRIVERS 266.58 WHQL

Hast du den probiert?


----------



## TReddragon (29. November 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wenn man von der Ponit of View-Seite die Treiber sucht dann wird auf der verklinkten NVidia-Seite dieser angegeben:
> NVIDIA DRIVERS 266.58 WHQL
> 
> Hast du den probiert?



Den hab ich schon versucht, wie auch 5 andere ältere Versionen... Bei mir funzt nur die 186.19, von der Treibercd...
Bei den anderen kommt immer, dass keine kompatible/unterstützte Grafikkarte gefunden wurde...


----------



## TReddragon (29. November 2011)

Er erkennt den Treiber ja sogar die Grafikkarte bei der automatischen Treibersuche im Internet, aber wenn ich es installieren will... Dann kommt immer, dass keine kompatiblen Komponenten gefunden wurden

Siehe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TReddragon (3. Dezember 2011)

Weiß keiner Rat bei diesem Problem?
POV Support habe ich auch schon mehrmals in Englisch angeschrieben... Aber die schreiben gar nicht zurück...


----------



## TReddragon (10. Dezember 2011)

UP...


----------



## TReddragon (12. September 2012)

up!!!!!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. September 2012)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit NVidia Optimus...
Ich hab eben gelesen das man im BIOS den Primären Grafikchip auf den NVidia stellen soll, dann klappts mit dem Treiber. Da ich gerade auf der Arbeit bin, kann ich es aber erst heute abend testen


----------



## fadade (17. September 2012)

Ich beziehe mich jetzt nicht auf eine spezielles Gerät, sondern ein allgemeiner Vorschlag:

Nvidia-Treiber herunterladen und die exe ausführen, dann sollten einige Dateien in das dort angegebene Verzeichnis extrahiert worden sein. Anschließend im Gerätemanager den Grafikadapter auswählen und Treiberdateien manuell installieren.

Ggf. gibt es inzwischen auch für Ion spezielle Treiber auf der Website ...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. September 2012)

@ fadade

Geht nicht, hab ich probiert - no chance.


----------



## TReddragon (3. November 2012)

@ fadade
Habs auch schon versucht... Keine Chance... auch nicht bei Betatreibern.... Hab auch schon versucht die Treiber umzuschreiben... Damit meiner nicht als Ion LE erkannt wird, sondern als normaler Ion... Kein Erfolg
Eine Aktualisierung scheint unmöglich... Nur der Standardtreiber geht zu installieren... Ansonsten kommt immer Hardware nicht erkannt.


----------



## TReddragon (11. November 2012)

up...


----------



## fadade (13. November 2012)

Mal Windows7/8 probiert, falls das eine Option ist?


----------



## ogakul93 (5. Mai 2014)

Ich hab das noch in meiner Mailbox gefunden  aus 2009..

Dear sir

For windows 7 , you have to install:
N-Force drivers NVIDIA DRIVERS 15.51WHQL
VGA  NVIDIA DRIVERS 191.07WHQL
Nvidia HDMI audio NVIDIA DRIVERS 1.00.00.59WHQL
W-Lan MediaTek - Website Announcement
Realtek HD Audio download from Guru3D.com


Kind Regards,

Point of View
Technical Department


----------

